# How long to hormones last after being neutered?



## Jeff Walden (Jan 15, 2010)

I just rescued my dog in December and he was at the shelter since September. I don't have the paperwork in front of me but I think he was neutered sometime in October. How long does it take those excess hormones to leave his system?

We haven't had a problem with humping but he's lifted his leg a few times at another house where another dog lives. I'm hoping that when these hormones subside he won't be so eager to mark his territory.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Testosterone has a really short half-life (like within hours). So a decrease in circulating testosterone after neutering is very, very quick. The adrenal glands will continue producing negligible amounts of testosterone throughout the life of your dog.

Was your dog mature when he was neutered? Testosterone begins affecting development in utero and masculization will continue until maturity. To an extent, behavioral wiring is similar to skeletal growth. So in the same way that T causes an irreversible increase in chest depth in males, many of the neural patterns influenced by T during development remain in place even after testosterone is removed.

tldr version: It's very unlikely your dog is urinating because of residual testosterone. Your best bet is to train him that it's not ok to do that at your house or at friends' houses.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Jeff Walden said:


> I just rescued my dog in December and he was at the shelter since September. I don't have the paperwork in front of me but I think he was neutered sometime in October. How long does it take those excess hormones to leave his system?
> 
> We haven't had a problem with humping but he's lifted his leg a few times at another house where another dog lives. I'm hoping that when these hormones subside he won't be so eager to mark his territory.


That is as much a behavioral thing as anything. IF he is lifting his leg and marking, he will probably always do it. The most dedicated marker I have ever owned ( and I have owned multiple dogs, mostly male, and only two have been neutered for well over 30 years) is a shelter Lab that was neutered at 12 weeks of age. 

BTW Humping is dominance and not sexual either.


----------



## Jeff Walden (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like it's a behavioral thing. My friend is a good guy but I don't think he would have correctly corrected him - and I wasn't there. I am taking him to another dog's house this weekend which will give me an opportunity to work with him.

Thanks!


----------

